# ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??



## rubbl 90 (3. Februar 2007)

hey leudde,

hat jemand von euch das ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System?? ist es zu empfehlen oder totaler mist?? regendicht???  |kopfkrat 

außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob es von den steckern usw. mit den carpsounder neon passt. |kopfkrat 

mfg,   manu          :vik:


----------



## Psychorosi (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Hallo!

Hier schau mal da gibs ein Test 

klick mich

Ich will mir dieses System eventuell auch zulegen, da es wirklich gut sein soll!


gruss


----------



## k1ng (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Hi, ich habe es mir gekauft. Ich finde es net schlecht, bloß die Knöpfe lassen sich als bissl schwer drehen. Das geilste war, als ich mit den Bissanzeigern das erste mal fischen war, ist mir gleich mal der Rod Pod samt Bissanzeiger von einer Mauer ins Wasser gefallen. Sie sind komplett wasserdicht nur ein wenig verkratzt. 
Die Lichter sind extrem Hell
Funkverbindung ist Top
Vibrationsalarm ist ganz nützlich in der Nacht
Sehr laut

Ich besitze das Askon Exmtrem Kit , habe 119€ bezahlt!

Ich kann sie nur empfehlen

Falls erwünscht, setzte ich Bilder rein


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Hallo , 

Hatte vor kurzem jemanden am Teich getroffen der mit den Dingern ein knappes Jahr angelt.Bis Dato vollste Zufriedenheid. Egal ob Batt.-verbrauch , Funkübertragung oder Dichtigkeit.....alles ohne Probleme. Nachdem lesen mehrerer Trestberichte hab ich mir  im Jan. die Teile auch gekauft. Gefallen tun sie erstmal gut . Negativ ist lediglicht das es keine 1zu1 Übertragung ist( ein Ton am BA = 3 Töne an der Funke) Dazu sind die LED's viel zu grell und alle in weiß. Also hab ich mir Tauchlack gekauft und die LED's jeweils an den BA und der Funke in grün - rot u. gelb getaucht. Klappt wunderbar u. sieht gut aus.
Mit Preissenkung und Rabatt hab ich 102€ gezahlt.(für Askon Exmtrem Kit )


----------



## bennie (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

ich glaube ihr habt mir grad nen geilen tipp gegeben


----------



## Matze Lauer (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

WAAAAS?
Hier wird etwas von Askari gelobt:q:q:q

Naja Spaß beiseite...
Ich habe zwei ASKON PX und bin nicht ganz zufrieden.Haben manchmal kleine Aussetzer.
Bei einem Aalbiss ist er gar nicht losgegangen.
Kann aber auch sein das ich irgendetwas falsch eingestellt hab.
Sind meine ersten Bissanzeiger, aber eigentlich gibts da ja nicht sooo viel falsch zu machen

MfG Matze​


----------



## k1ng (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Hier die Bilder


----------



## Humphfry (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Darf man fragen wo ihr den Extrem Kit so billig bekommen habt?

Bei Askari kostet der nämlich 200€.

Greetz|supergri


----------



## bennie (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

fast 200.- jo.... vielleicht haben dies mal im Angebot. Würde sie mir gerne kaufen wenn die so gut sein sollen


----------



## Humphfry (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

ouh da hab ich mich verschaut kosten ja 170€.

hab vorhin ein Angebot ausm Frühjar 2006 vom Xtrem Kit
gesehn da warn sogar die Lichter auf der Funkbox alle unterschiedlich noch bemalt und es hat nur 120€ gekostet.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Im Katalog o6/07 kosteten sie 149.95€. Schon im letztem Jahr gabs nen Sonderpreis von 119,95 (nur online). Im Januar war dann nochmal 15% Rabatt bei Onlinebestellung möglich. Da hab ich zugeschlagen.So kam der Preis von ca. 102€ zustande.

Aktuell kosten sie im Katalog 169,95€. Und online genauso viel!!!!!!
Mann da hab ich ja mit meiner Bestellung im Januar mächtig Glück gehabt!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (31. März 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Für alle Askon Interessenten:
Momentan liegt der Onlinpreis bei 129,95€


----------



## k1ng (31. März 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

habe meine in ebay verkauft, waren doch nix. Wenn man die Dinger aufn Buzzer Bar geschraubt hat, hat sich das Gehäuse gelöst und die Schrauben sind gebrochen. 
Habe mir nun 3 Fox SX gekauft


----------



## karpfen-stephan (1. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Interessant zu hören, hatte mich schon immer mal gefragt wie die Dinger wohl sind! Ich habe mir vorm einem Jahr die Funkbissanzeiger von Perca gekauft! Zuerst hatte ich bedenken, aber da sie sehr stark reduziert waren ( von 189€ auf 39€ ) und 5 Jahre Vollgarantie haben, dachte ich mir kann ja nichts passieren! ,,Gekauft'' und ,,Treffer''! Der Empfänger sieht zwar etwas billig aus, aber von der Funktion und Reichweite her, sind die Dinger Einwandfrei!!Also, wer noch mehr Geld sparen will, kann da getrost zuschlagen! Allerdings nur wenn sie reduziert sind! Für 189€ gibt es Besseres.


----------



## rubbl 90 (5. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

hat den jemand von euch nur das system und nicht das ganze kit???

wenn ja,

is die angegebene reichweite von über 100 meter real? 

übertragung??

kann man sie an die carpsounder neon anschließen?

halten die stecker?


mfg,   manu  :vik:


----------



## ae71 (10. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

hallo rubbl 90, das sind funkbissanzeiger das heißt es gibt keine käbel! also du brauchst was anderes!
grüsse
toni


----------



## rubbl 90 (12. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*



> hallo rubbl 90, das sind funkbissanzeiger das heißt es gibt keine käbel! also du brauchst was anderes!


 
@ae71
ist mir schon bewusst, ich will auch nicht das kit, sondern nur das funksystem!!!!    

mfg, manu   :vik: 

ps: hier mal n foto!


----------



## Tomalion (12. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

*Passt das System auch auf andere Bissanzeiger?
*


----------



## bennie (12. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

mailt doch mal an askari


----------



## Bergsieger (12. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Hi

Also ich habe das Set mit der box und den 3 Funkbissanzeigern auch.Astreine Ware muss ich euch sagen.Ein Bissanzeiger war letztes Jahr kaputt und da wurde dann direkt das ganze set ohne zu murren umgetauscht


----------



## Tomalion (13. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Vieleicht sollte ich dort wirklich mal nachfragen, weil wenn es an andere Bissanzeiger passt, wäre es ein guter Preis.


----------



## checker (13. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Das is doch für ganz normalen Sounderboxanschluss. Warum soll das net gehn?


----------



## Tomalion (14. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Ok aber ich glaube ich schreibe trotzdem mal. 
Man weiß ja nie!


----------



## SU Po (20. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

ist bei askari im moment im angebot für 129,- Euronen


----------



## rainerle (20. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

ne, geht noch günstiger:

in der F&F angepriesen für 99,90€ - hab's gestern bestellt, nachdem auf der carp.de ein ganz gute Bewertung darüber zu finden war.


----------



## Ronen (20. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Laut Testbericht von carp.de wird beim Askon Xtreme Kit (3 Bissanzeiger RXT,Sounderbox RBX) eine geschätzte Reichweite von ca. 600m ( selbst bei dichter Ufervegetation ) angegeben.....

*Wieviel glauben darf man dieser Angabe schenken???*

....denn etwas merkwürdig ist schon, dass Askari selbst nur von einer Entfernung von " über 100m" spricht was ja bei ner Reichweite von gar 600m verkaufsstrategisch echt unklug wäre!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## k1ng (20. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

http://www.carp.de/news/index.shtml 

kennt ihr den links ?, leider augen zu


----------



## Gunnar. (20. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*



Ronen schrieb:


> *Wieviel glauben darf man dieser Angabe schenken???*


 
Einer meiner ersten Test's nach dem Kauf der Askon war dessen Reichweite. Nach knapp 350m hab ich aufgegeben( zum weiterlaufen war ich zu faul).Zumindest bis zu dieser Entfernung funktionieren die BA problemlos.


----------



## Ronen (20. April 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*



> Einer meiner ersten Test's nach dem Kauf der Askon war dessen Reichweite. Nach knapp 350m hab ich aufgegeben( zum weiterlaufen war ich zu faul).Zumindest bis zu dieser Entfernung funktionieren die BA problemlos.



Vielen Dank!

Das klingt doch sehr gut!


----------



## Spinnkopp24 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Moin Moin, haben die Askon RXT Bissanzeiger auch einen extra Fallbisssignalton?
Mfg u. tight lines Spinnkopp24


----------



## Sugar (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Hallo,

habe das Funksystem und es Funktioniert einwandfrei
mit meinen Fox Micron Bißanzeigern ist eigentlich ein 
ganz normaler 2,5 mm Chinch Adapter.
Sollte an jedem Stromausgang passen.

Grüße


----------



## Edu (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Hallo,
Ich intressiere mich für das Askon Xtreme Kit.
Ich habe unter Google geschaut und auf der Hompage des Herstellers aber die
gibts nirgends mehr zu kaufen.
Hat jemand nen Tip wo ich die noch bekomme ?

Gruß
Edu


----------



## Megarun (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Doch, die Askons gibt es hier. ....
... unter Bißanzeiger suchen.

Kosten jetzt aber 170,- € |bigeyes

Gruß...


----------



## Edu (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Schande über mein Haupt.
Ich hab nur immer die erste Seite der Bissanzeiger gesehen.
Bekommt man die auch günstiger ?
Danke
Megarun


----------



## Megarun (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Die kosteten 2007 im letzten Flyer um die 130,- € ! (weiß das aber nicht genau)

Abwarten, Askari startet bestimmt wieder ne Sonderaktion. 

Gruß...


----------



## Edu (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Ich habe die Askons jetzt für 119€ gesehen.
Ist der Preis O.K. ?
Bei den Laden bekomme ich 2 Jahre Garantie.
Ich hab aber gelesen dass es auf die Bissanzeiger 5 Jahre gibt.
Ist das dann Herstellergarantie ?
Wenn ja, kann man den Defekt beim Hersteller reklamieren ?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß
Edu


----------



## Megarun (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Ich glaube, im letzen Jahr hat Askari noch fünf Jahre Garantie auf die Askons gegeben.
Im 2008er Katalog, kann ich diese Klausel nicht mehr lesen. |bigeyes

Garantie Askari:
Garantie/Beanstandung
Auf sämtliche Artikel gewähren wir eine Garantie von zwei Jahren ab Erhalt der Ware. Bei einigen Artikeln gewähren wir eine Sondergarantie bis zu fünf Jahren. Diese Artikel sind jeweils mit einem Hinweis ausgewiesen. Geringfügige Modell- und Farbabweichungen bleiben vorbehalten. 

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiter helfen.

PS:
Wenn Du die Askon Xtreme 3x + Funkbox für 119,- € bekommst, schlag zu. 

Gruß...


----------



## Edu (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Hi Megarun,
was denkst du über die Bissanzeiger:
http://werksverkauf.brichi.de/produ....html&XTCsid=f33492aee8d11c81df0e188269edd595

welche hälst du für besser ?
Die Askon Xtreme Kit oder das Falcon STL Digital Funk-Set.

Ich hoffe ich bin nicht lästig !

Gruß
Edu


----------



## Megarun (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Also, die Richis sind auch nicht schlecht.
Da kannste bei dem Preis auch nix verkehrt machen.
Von wegen: Askon vs. Richi, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht helfen. Vielleicht sind aber einige Bordies hier, die, die Geräte in Besitz haben.  

Logo, sind eben keine: Delkims, Carpsounder, Foxis ectr. Du mußt ja auch auf/in dein Portemanais schauen. (Wie ich auch, leider) |rolleyes

Gruß, Mega...


----------



## Edu (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Danke Megarun.
Mein Preislimit liegt eben in dieser Preisklasse.
Sind andere Bordies da die mir einen Tip geben können ?


----------



## mcb (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

zieh dir die b.richi`s.

ich fische die dinger seit 4 monaten. wasserdich bei wind und wetter. absolut robust und hervorragend abgedichtet.

war heute auf der jagd und hund in dortmund und hab dort ein nachbau gesehen. sah identisch aus und war 20 euro billiger.

nur fehlt auch die hälfte.... z.b. gummidichtung!!!!

mit den b.richis kannst du nichts falsch machen. ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die nächsten jahre (oder jahrzente) keine neuen bissanzeiger mehr brauche...

bei denen auf der homepage gibt es ein paar testberichte:
http://www.brichi.de/testberichte.html

gruss
mcb
#h


----------



## esox82 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Hey Leute!
Hab dazu auch ne Frage.
Ich habe auch das Extreme Set von Askari.Die bestehen ja aus den Askon RXT Bissanzeiger und dem RBX receiver.An dem Receiver sind ja 4 leuchten, kann man sich da einfach noch einen vierten RXT bissanzeiger kaufen und der überträgt dann auch an den receiver?


----------



## mcb (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

ich kann dir nur was zu den b.richi`s sagen.

die 4.te diode/kanal ist schon voreingestellt für das 4. einzelgerät.

hier die anleitung und video vom falcon: http://www.brichi.de/bedienungsanleitungen.html


----------



## esox82 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

danke,mcb!
aber da ich ja schon ein 3er set habe,wollte ich mir nicht noch ein set kaufen


----------



## mcb (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

oder umsteigen! ich habs nicht bereut:l


----------



## esox82 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

jo,als student ist es aber nicht so einfach,200€ für die b.richies springen zu lassen
dann lieber 40€ für den 4. Askon bissanzeiger,wenn der denn an dem receiver funktionnieren sollte


----------



## mcb (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

200 € ????
bei ebay kannst du die so um die 110 euro kriegen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edu (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich habe jetzt das Falcon STL Digital Funk-Set /Ampelset für 106€ ersteigert.
Ich hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung.
Jetzt brauche ich noch Swinger dazu.
Man kann ja die FOX Illuminated Euro Swinger anschließen.
Loht sich das Geld ca. 140€ zu investieren.
Oder gibt es Alternativen ?
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## AK74 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

ich finde das durch die bissanzeiger genug beleuchtet wird- da müssen die swinger nicht noch leuchten.


----------



## Ronen (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*



> ich finde das durch die bissanzeiger genug beleuchtet wird- da müssen die swinger nicht noch leuchten.



in der Tat!!!

Vor allem beim Askon Set kann man die Nightlight`s durchus als "SWINGER - FLUTLICH" betrachten!


----------



## T.C (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System??*

du hast das nighlight -> bild die run led und das lautsprecher flash light blinkt auch noch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




nehm am besten euro swinger... die Illuminated fallen da auch nicht mehr sehr doll auf ;-)
hol dir von dem übrigen geld lieber spacer damit du den an/ aus schalter besser bedienen kannst.
da haben einige leute so ihre probleme mit wenn die bissanzeiger auf dem buzzer bar montiert sind.
beim einzelaufbau schaut es aber besser aus.


----------

